# Buying an iPhone in Buffalo



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's say, hypothetically speaking, I'm thinking of driving to Buffalo and buying an iPhone. Would I encounter any problems from the Apple store folks, or from Canada Customs (no, I'm not planning on smuggling it into the country)? Also, is unlocking an iPhone difficult?


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

This topic has been covered extensively here, I recommend doing a search before posting.

Problems with Apple store: expect none. All you need is a credit card.

Problems at the border: if you're declaring it, actually cellular phones are duty free under NAFTA. I can't find the bloody documentation at the Canada Border Services Agency website but I know for a fact that cell phones are duty free. You'll have to pay the GST + PST, that's it.

Unlocking: easy as pie. Just follow this: iClarified - iPhone - How to Unlock 1.1.2-1.1.4 iPhones with ZiPhone 2.5 GUI (Mac)


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

hello phatBastard...

do NOT mean to hijack this thread, but I noted your link to the unlock on iClarified...went and took a detailed look..but was unable to answer this question.

is there a method to unlock a 1.0.2 on the Win platform too? ie the same kinda step-by-step tutorial? couldn't find one there...or even via a google...

?

jim


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> hello phatBastard...
> 
> do NOT mean to hijack this thread, but I noted your link to the unlock on iClarified...went and took a detailed look..but was unable to answer this question.
> 
> ...


Restore your 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 in iTunes.

When the process is complete, close iTunes and run ZiPhone (download Windows or Mac version here: Download ZiPhone)

In ZiPhone (2.5c) click "Do it all!"... wait 4 mins(ish)... DONE!


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> Restore your 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 in iTunes.
> 
> When the process is complete, close iTunes and run ZiPhone (download Windows or Mac version here: Download ZiPhone)
> 
> In ZiPhone (2.5c) click "Do it all!"... wait 4 mins(ish)... DONE!


JVRudnick,

It really is as easy as G-Mo says. I would recommend this route as well.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> Restore your 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 in iTunes.
> 
> When the process is complete, close iTunes and run ZiPhone (download Windows or Mac version here: Download ZiPhone)
> 
> In ZiPhone (2.5c) click "Do it all!"... wait 4 mins(ish)... DONE!


I'm assuming most phones now available at Apple stores are preloaded with 1.1.4.
Does that mean it's as simple as running ZiPhone then?


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

Phat Bastard said:


> Problems with Apple store: expect none. All you need is a credit card.


That isn't exactly correct. I have a friend who drove across the border to get one and they refused to sell it to him because he didn't have an American credit card.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

satchmo said:


> I'm assuming most phones now available at Apple stores are preloaded with 1.1.4.
> Does that mean it's as simple as running ZiPhone then?


Yes!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

and further to that request - do I understand that if I "do" use iTunes to upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 -- that I end up with a "bricked" iPhone (do I leave my Rogers SIM in it btw?) and that even so, all I need do is to start Ziphone and it'll do the rest? that is, no "furhter" downloads etc etc. need doing? just the iTunes upgrade and then start Ziphone 2.5?

Jim


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> and further to that request - do I understand that if I "do" use iTunes to upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 -- that I end up with a "bricked" iPhone (do I leave my Rogers SIM in it btw?) and that even so, all I need do is to start Ziphone and it'll do the rest? that is, no "furhter" downloads etc etc. need doing? just the iTunes upgrade and then start Ziphone 2.5?
> 
> Jim


Yes, you leave your (Rogers/Fido) SIM in... Restore and "Do it all!" in ZiPhone... no "further" downloads need doing (unless you want to download and install some third party apps from within Installer.app on the iPhone)...


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm scared of this - on a transactional basis...but I think I'll give it a shot.

Oh, I'm a window guy - no macs here - is there anything that this environment might hinder in this upgrade etc?

Oh, and lastly, thanks! Let's try this...

Jim


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> I'm scared of this - on a transactional basis...but I think I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Oh, I'm a window guy - no macs here - is there anything that this environment might hinder in this upgrade etc?
> 
> ...


I did both my wife and my phone's on an iMac (1.1.2->1.1.4) and MacBook (1.0.2->1.1.4) respectively... It's really easy!!

Make sure you backup your contacts, calendar, photos, music from the iPhone before the Restore... (it wipes everything)... During the Restore process it will ask if you want to backup your settings, do the backup... After you do the process (Restore, close iTunes, ZiPhone), start iTunes again and it should prompt you too restore the settings to the iPhone... Do so! It should restore your settings -- If the phone doesn't work, Restore again, run ZiPhone again and don't restore settings from iTunes...


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

*WoooooooHooooooo!*

<GRIN> big stinkin smile here...

worked fine! my 1.0.2 is now a 1.1.4! my Rogers SIM card works perfectly, ie I was able to make a call and all...course...the whole item is now "stock" and I gotta get my apps back...

'cept I forget how to install the Installer etc etc....oh well, did all this last Oct - can't be that hard!

thanks SO VERY MUCH here G-Mo...works perfectly! did have a couple of seconds of trepidation when the scrolling screen logs on the iPhone itself said things like "hmm...try that again" et al...

)))

Jim


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

JVRudnick said:


> <GRIN> big stinkin smile here...
> 
> worked fine! my 1.0.2 is now a 1.1.4! my Rogers SIM card works perfectly, ie I was able to make a call and all...course...the whole item is now "stock" and I gotta get my apps back...
> 
> ...



Installer is already there!!! ZiPhone ("Do it all!") adds installer... !!


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

yup, found it. thing is tho, I'm trying to install Summerboard via the Installer. Found it, installed and then restarted like normal...then tried to change a theme - it looked okay (got that round animated icon) then restarted - but there is NO new theme. Tried installing several others - they all looked like they did fine, but SB won't show any?

So, tried to install iSolitaire - it did as per normal, and then restarted and yup it's there and plays fine...

Just SB wont' work? Oh, and then tried to use iPhoneBrowser like I used to to manually upload all my Contacts etc from where I'd stored same - but it can't even 'find' the iPhone - says I need to run Jailbreak? iBricker same, the iPhone can't be found? 

???

Ahh..wait. Just thought about this and then restarted iTunes...and am doing a backup restore which "should" gimmee back all my Contacts etc - right?
(here's hoping?)

But still got that SB problem?
Jim


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

okay - you GOT TO remember I'm a windows guy....sigh...

just did the iTunes restore and yup, everything's back and SB works fine and all...

sigh...

i" more than happy....thnx G-Mo!

;-))))))))))))

Jim


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I like happy endings. 

This gives me some courage in considering the purchase of an iPhone.

Thanks, all!


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't use summerboard now that icon reordering is in the firmware, so I'm just guessing, but maybe SB isn't compatible with 1.1.4 yet?


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

nope SB works fine - had to just re-sync at iTunes once more! 

Jim


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats, JVRudnick. Now if only the original poster came back and shared another success story we'd have a perfect 2 for 2 record in this thread.


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

I drove from Toronto to Buffalo on Feb. 29 and bought an iPhone. They accepted my credit card without any questions. Across the border with no problem.

Unlocked with Independence.

Be aware of what plan you intend on using here.


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

Do NOT upgrade...You have to RESTORE to 1.1.4. Upgrading to 1.1.4 will brick your phone or cause more problems....

Difference between RESTORE and UPGRADE?

Restore = Getting to 1.1.4 via "Restore button and using a downloaded 1.1.4 file"

Upgrade = "direct download through Itunes"



JVRudnick said:


> and further to that request - do I understand that if I "do" use iTunes to upgrade from 1.0.2 to 1.1.4 -- that I end up with a "bricked" iPhone (do I leave my Rogers SIM in it btw?) and that even so, all I need do is to start Ziphone and it'll do the rest? that is, no "furhter" downloads etc etc. need doing? just the iTunes upgrade and then start Ziphone 2.5?
> 
> Jim


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Sony311 said:


> Do NOT upgrade...You have to RESTORE to 1.1.4. Upgrading to 1.1.4 will brick your phone or cause more problems....
> 
> Difference between RESTORE and UPGRADE?
> 
> ...


A bit late on parade, Sony311... further in the thread you will note he has successfully restored to 1.1.4 and is up and working!


----------



## MacBookinToronto (Aug 9, 2005)

ugh...every day I'm starting to regret more how much I paid to buy my 16GB iPhone locally....I justified it by fears of not being sold one in Buffalo (which seems now to be unwarranted by others comments) and I bought mine already unlocked since I assumed it was a strenous process...(this was at 1.1.3....I had NO IDEA how easy it actually is..and I believe the guy added $40 into the price to account for unlocking)
Oh well...I guess you live and learn. At the end of the day I could not be happier with my iPhone ( I LOVE IT!)...although a few more dollars in my pocket would definitely make me happier


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Bog said:


> I drove from Toronto to Buffalo on Feb. 29 and bought an iPhone. They accepted my credit card without any questions. Across the border with no problem.
> 
> Unlocked with Independence.
> 
> Be aware of what plan you intend on using here.


Got a new 16GB with firmware 1.1.3 ... unlocked with Independence as well. Works great, but it seems to freeze or crash two or three times a week. You (or anyone else) experiencing infrequent crashes?


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

MOD...I already have "hijacked" this thread....maybe it should be closed to allow googlefish et al their own chance....

?

Jim


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

googlefish said:


> Got a new 16GB with firmware 1.1.3 ... unlocked with Independence as well. Works great, but it seems to freeze or crash two or three times a week. You (or anyone else) experiencing infrequent crashes?


Do you ever turn the iPhone OFF? I mean actually power it down, not just put it to sleep?

I owned mine for a month before I even knew you could do that! My iPhone was getting increasingly unstable so I hunted around and discovered that you really should shut if OFF once a week or so. Once I did that ... stability restored, cap'n!


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

My iPhone has been on for 4 months and I don't see any instability at all--unless you include about crashes from poorly-coded apps for a jailbroken iPhone.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got mine since Sept 07- now running 1.1.3, ya hardly do I shut it down and its stable as a rock...


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Do you ever turn the iPhone OFF? I mean actually power it down, not just put it to sleep?
> 
> I owned mine for a month before I even knew you could do that! My iPhone was getting increasingly unstable so I hunted around and discovered that you really should shut if OFF once a week or so. Once I did that ... stability restored, cap'n!


Sorry it's getting off topic from the original thread. 

I put it to sleep when not in use. I haven't been able to go more than 2 or 3 days without a freeze to completely shut it off once a week. I've read on the forums that some people find 1.1.3 buggy. The phone also mysteriously wakes by itself sometimes (then goes back to sleep again) - read about some people having this issue too on Apple's site.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sounds like an upgrade to 1.1.4 is in order.


----------

